# 2014 Cruze LS service traction control



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Your TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitor System) light is also on (the yellow indicator on the speedometer). What are the four tire pressure readings? Recommended inflation is 35 psi.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, check your tire pressures - the TPMS light is on so at least one of your tires is below 30 PSI. Set them to 35 PSI. Next, ignore the service traction control notice. It comes on for almost all check engine lights. You need to get your car into a dealership while the CEL is on and get it taken care of. A 2014 is almost certainly under the full B2B warranty.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't turn the car off when you get into the service bay. 99.9995% of the time the light will clear it's self in the service bay when they restart the car. You will get the CCND (Customer Concern not Duplicated) stamp again.


----------



## camcoe31416 (Jan 1, 2015)

So I took my car in with the service traction control light on. The dealer said a cylinder was misfiring. A few days later I got it back and they said a service advisory was posted about the issue I am having. Basically when the temperatures falls below 50 fahrenheit or 10 degrees celsius the car may misfire due to lean fuel conditions. I will post a link to the bulletin. GM admits to the problem and say running top tier fuels might correct correct this issue. They don't actually have a fix for this. I admit I am not very happy with this considering I had a 2008 Chevy Cobalt which ran fine off of any gasoline I put in it.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/camcoe31416/16269421196/


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting that service advisory! I have a 2014 Cruze with the 1.8. I have not had this problem but my car has only 500 miles. I will keep an eye out. Hopefully using top tier fuel will make it so this condition does not happen in the first place.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

I also have a 2014 Cruze LS (1.8L engine) and have never experienced this problem (my odometer passed 3000 miles earlier this week). And here in Milwaukee we haven't been above 50 deg F for a while! FWIW, I only use BP regular gasoline with 10% ethanol content (so-called "reformulated gas," mandatory for this region).


- Joe


----------

